# 2007 Orbea Aluminum



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Ok The 1st set was of Orbea carbon. Now here are the Aluminum offerings from Orbea. This 1st set is of the Arin


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Lobular*

This next set is of the Lobular


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Aqua*

Here is something new from Orbea. The Aqua


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the post of the aluminum bikes. I have been debating between the Orca and the Arin, but I think it is going to end up being the Orca.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

does anyone know if the Arin is stiff?


----------

